# خلطة سائل جلي



## abusami1970 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

حضرت خلطة سائل جلي تتكون من 
5% لابس
6% ايتا
1% لوراميد 
1.5% ملح طعام حتى لزوجة معقولة
صودا 0.125 كغم لكل 1 كغم لابس مع ضبط درجة الحموضة بين 6-8
مع عطر ومادة حافظة وصبغة شورايكم فيها مع الشكر


----------

